# Cover For A 25rss



## Paul W. (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm interested in buying a cover for my 25RSS. My OB length measurement, excluding bumper and spare tire, is 22 feet. This is, of course, right on the borderline of available sizes. How important is the bumper and spare tire in the measurement? The manufacturers seem to want them excluded. I'd like to hear from all of you 25RSS owners out there who have purchased covers. What size did you buy and what else should I know before I make this investment?


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I don't have a cover but do have a 25rss. I don't think the bumper and tire cover will make a difference as long as the square part (body) of the trailer is accounted for. Let me know what you find.


----------



## Paul W. (Apr 14, 2007)

Paul W. said:


> I'm interested in buying a cover for my 25RSS. My OB length measurement, excluding bumper and spare tire, is 22 feet. This is, of course, right on the borderline of available sizes. How important is the bumper and spare tire in the measurement? The manufacturers seem to want them excluded. I'd like to hear from all of you 25RSS owners out there who have purchased covers. What size did you buy and what else should I know before I make this investment?


C'mon boys and girls! There are no 25rss owners out there with a cover?


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

I have a 25RS-S and considered getting a cover, that is, until I read how difficult they are to put on. Have you done a search on this subject? Most report they'd rather have a root canal without anesthesia. I think I'll just put on a good coat of wax when the time comes this winter.


----------



## Paul W. (Apr 14, 2007)

Airboss said:


> I have a 25RS-S and considered getting a cover, that is, until I read how difficult they are to put on. Have you done a search on this subject? Most report they'd rather have a root canal without anesthesia. I think I'll just put on a good coat of wax when the time comes this winter.


The reason I have my new OB is because of a deteriorated roof in my 2 y.o. Forest River T.T. A leak in my still young and recaulked roof resulted in a warped and rippled inside wall. It happened over the winter when our baby was supposed to be tucked in and dry for the season. I will NEVER store an RV for the winter without a cover again. I would hand stitch it around every inch in a freezing cold autumn rain rather than go through the horrible disappointment we suffered that spring. I'll let you all know what size cover I end up with since I seem to be the only 25rss owner in the world to have ever purchased one.


----------



## gomsters (Oct 11, 2008)

Paul W. said:


> I have a 25RS-S and considered getting a cover, that is, until I read how difficult they are to put on. Have you done a search on this subject? Most report they'd rather have a root canal without anesthesia. I think I'll just put on a good coat of wax when the time comes this winter.


The reason I have my new OB is because of a deteriorated roof in my 2 y.o. Forest River T.T. A leak in my still young and recaulked roof resulted in a warped and rippled inside wall. It happened over the winter when our baby was supposed to be tucked in and dry for the season. I will NEVER store an RV for the winter without a cover again. I would hand stitch it around every inch in a freezing cold autumn rain rather than go through the horrible disappointment we suffered that spring. I'll let you all know what size cover I end up with since I seem to be the only 25rss owner in the world to have ever purchased one.
[/quote]

Did you find one? We just purchased a 2005 25rss.


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

We don't have a cover and moved to a covered storage space on August 1st to protect it from the hot Texas sun. Good luck on your search. I know we felt great relief to get ours under cover.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Well I got to say I will not cover mine and have no fear of 2 feet of snow on the trailer. Inspect the roof really well when you winterize and you will be fine. Save the money you would spend on a cover and use it to go camping.


----------



## sparetime17935 (Aug 21, 2007)

I have a cover for mine leftover from the 21' RV we traded up from . It took me about 15 minutes to install . I back my pickup with a ladder rack next to the camper and the 4' fence on the otherside . Put the cover in the back of the truck and pull it up on the roof while standing on the ladder rack . Climb down and up on the fence to pull it down the length of the camper and down too the ground . Hook the straps and done . Goes quicker than it sounds . And I dont even get on the roof . See Yas later .


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thought about a cover and then thought about all the 100,000's of RV on dealers lots without them. Saved the money...inspect roof 2x per year.


----------



## Alcarcalime (May 6, 2017)

Hi, what do you think about the exact measurement of the coverlet. I am searching here in Australia and still not find. Could you please let me know about the coverlets online exact measurement for caravan!


----------



## windwill (Sep 10, 2015)

I have a 26RS and I can't remember what length cover I bought, but I know it was the larger size instead of the smaller size. There is some extra cover length at each end of my trailer. At the back, I just use the fold it over and tighten it down to secure the slack. In the front, I use the extra length to cover the tongue and hitch. So I guess if you're trying to decide on which size to get, I would maybe get the larger size. The extra length wouldn't hurt.


----------

